# Which was a better Western........Gunsmoke or Bonanza?



## rightwinger

I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?

Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues


----------



## Bleipriester

It´s Django voted illegally.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Django Unchained was a really good Western.  It was like an entire movie made from the best scenes of Inglorious Basterds, but with cowboys and slave-owners instead of hero's and Nazi's.


----------



## Ringel05

rightwinger said:


> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues


Eh, wasn't really big on either one.  Now F Troop on the other hand.........


----------



## OldLady

I don't remember Gunsmoke so much.  Bonanza was one of the family stalwarts.  I liked Rawhide best.  Rolling, rolling rolling....keep those doggies rolling.   Sponsored by 20 Mule Team Borax.


----------



## rightwinger

Ringel05 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, wasn't really big on either one.  Now F Troop on the other hand.........
Click to expand...


F Troop was like a mini-documentary on the Old West

Never figured out the relationship between Capt Parmenter and Jane though


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

F all of those!!
Hogans Heros was da chit!!!


----------



## SavannahMann

rightwinger said:


> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues



Um a Chinese cook was not terribly uncommon in houses with wealthy owners. 

A Short History of Chinese Cooking in the U.S. - HistoryAccess.com




Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Ringel05

rightwinger said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, wasn't really big on either one.  Now F Troop on the other hand.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> F Troop was like a mini-documentary on the Old West
> 
> Never figured out the relationship between Capt Parmenter and Jane though
Click to expand...

I was never very big on any of the TV western series I preferred western movies, to a degree besides I still don't watch much TV even now.  I'm probably one of the very few who truly hated the spaghetti westerns with a passion, yes that includes the Clint Eastwood ones.  Loved the old John Wayne and Jimmy Stewart ones but laugh at most of them now.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Kung Fu


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Rat Patrol.


----------



## Skull Pilot

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Rat Patrol.


not a western

12 O' Clock High was my favorite WWII series


----------



## rightwinger

SavannahMann said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um a Chinese cook was not terribly uncommon in houses with wealthy owners.
> 
> A Short History of Chinese Cooking in the U.S. - HistoryAccess.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Not the fact that they had a Chinese cook but the stereotyped dialogue they had him say


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um a Chinese cook was not terribly uncommon in houses with wealthy owners.
> 
> A Short History of Chinese Cooking in the U.S. - HistoryAccess.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the fact that they had a Chinese cook but the stereotyped dialogue they had him say
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

Ringel05 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, wasn't really big on either one.  Now F Troop on the other hand.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> F Troop was like a mini-documentary on the Old West
> 
> Never figured out the relationship between Capt Parmenter and Jane though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was never very big on any of the TV western series I preferred western movies, to a degree besides I still don't watch much TV even now.  I'm probably one of the very few who truly hated the spaghetti westerns with a passion, yes that includes the Clint Eastwood ones.  Loved the old John Wayne and Jimmy Stewart ones but laugh at most of them now.
Click to expand...


The Man who shot Liberty Valance was a good Western


----------



## Ringel05

rightwinger said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, wasn't really big on either one.  Now F Troop on the other hand.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> F Troop was like a mini-documentary on the Old West
> 
> Never figured out the relationship between Capt Parmenter and Jane though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was never very big on any of the TV western series I preferred western movies, to a degree besides I still don't watch much TV even now.  I'm probably one of the very few who truly hated the spaghetti westerns with a passion, yes that includes the Clint Eastwood ones.  Loved the old John Wayne and Jimmy Stewart ones but laugh at most of them now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Man who shot Liberty Valance was a good Western
Click to expand...

Silverado was a good western...... from an entertainment standpoint....... Young Guns was a good western from an entertainment standpoint, Tombstone...... well, you know where this is going.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Skull Pilot said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rat Patrol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a western
> 
> 12 O' Clock High was my favorite WWII series
Click to expand...


  That was a good one!

   One of my favorites as a kid...


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

I might catch some friendly fire over this, but neither one really were all that interesting to me.


----------



## rightwinger

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> I might catch some friendly fire over this, but neither one really were all that interesting to me.


What was your favorite TV Western?


----------



## Bush92

rightwinger said:


> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues


Festus was worth watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## Bush92

rightwinger said:


> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues


"The Wild, Wild, West" was also cool. 007 meets the Old West.


----------



## Bush92

rightwinger said:


> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues


Best opening for a TV Western...


----------



## Tehon

I prefer the spaghetti western myself.


----------



## Compost

I liked Gunsmoke.  Marshall Dillon didn't take any nonsense from bad guys.  I found Bonanza tiresome and rather like the Brady Bunch boys playing cowboy.


----------



## rightwinger

Bush92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues
> 
> 
> 
> Festus was worth watching Gunsmoke.
Click to expand...


The character of Festus had more depth than just they typical Western sidekick (Andy Devine, Slim Pickens)


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

rightwinger said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might catch some friendly fire over this, but neither one really were all that interesting to me.
> 
> 
> 
> What was your favorite TV Western?
Click to expand...

Don't have one. Have never really been into westerns honestly.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I used to watch Kung Fu because it was just cool
The Rifleman because I was a kid who grew up without a father and
The Big Valley because Linda Evans was fucking HOT


----------



## OldLady

Skull Pilot said:


> I used to watch Kung Fu because it was just cool
> The Rifleman because I was a kid who grew up without a father and
> The Big Valley because Linda Evans was fucking HOT


I LOVED Kung Fu.
The Rifleman kinda scared me--harsh, stoic, deadly.  You sure picked a father figure!


----------



## OldLady

Ringel05 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, wasn't really big on either one.  Now F Troop on the other hand.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> F Troop was like a mini-documentary on the Old West
> 
> Never figured out the relationship between Capt Parmenter and Jane though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was never very big on any of the TV western series I preferred western movies, to a degree besides I still don't watch much TV even now.  I'm probably one of the very few who truly hated the spaghetti westerns with a passion, yes that includes the Clint Eastwood ones.  Loved the old John Wayne and Jimmy Stewart ones but laugh at most of them now.
Click to expand...

Even * Mules for Sister Sarah?  (Can't remember the number)


----------



## jon_berzerk

gunsmoke


----------



## rightwinger

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to watch Kung Fu because it was just cool
> The Rifleman because I was a kid who grew up without a father and
> The Big Valley because Linda Evans was fucking HOT
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVED Kung Fu.
> The Rifleman kinda scared me--harsh, stoic, deadly.  You sure picked a father figure!
Click to expand...


The relationship between Lucas and Mark was touching
They seemed to have a real love for each other


----------



## rightwinger

OldLady said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, wasn't really big on either one.  Now F Troop on the other hand.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> F Troop was like a mini-documentary on the Old West
> 
> Never figured out the relationship between Capt Parmenter and Jane though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was never very big on any of the TV western series I preferred western movies, to a degree besides I still don't watch much TV even now.  I'm probably one of the very few who truly hated the spaghetti westerns with a passion, yes that includes the Clint Eastwood ones.  Loved the old John Wayne and Jimmy Stewart ones but laugh at most of them now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even * Mules for Sister Sarah?  (Can't remember the number)
Click to expand...


There were TWO...and she was really a hooker


----------



## Ringel05

OldLady said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, wasn't really big on either one.  Now F Troop on the other hand.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> F Troop was like a mini-documentary on the Old West
> 
> Never figured out the relationship between Capt Parmenter and Jane though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was never very big on any of the TV western series I preferred western movies, to a degree besides I still don't watch much TV even now.  I'm probably one of the very few who truly hated the spaghetti westerns with a passion, yes that includes the Clint Eastwood ones.  Loved the old John Wayne and Jimmy Stewart ones but laugh at most of them now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even * Mules for Sister Sarah?  (Can't remember the number)
Click to expand...

Two Mules for Sister Sarah, it was okay but nothing to write home about.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

For me Bonanza if that is my only two choices. I liked Wild Wild West and Kung Fu more than Gun Smoke or Bonanza and also Wanted: Dead or Alive was good to me along with Maverick.


----------



## OldLady

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, wasn't really big on either one.  Now F Troop on the other hand.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> F Troop was like a mini-documentary on the Old West
> 
> Never figured out the relationship between Capt Parmenter and Jane though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was never very big on any of the TV western series I preferred western movies, to a degree besides I still don't watch much TV even now.  I'm probably one of the very few who truly hated the spaghetti westerns with a passion, yes that includes the Clint Eastwood ones.  Loved the old John Wayne and Jimmy Stewart ones but laugh at most of them now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even * Mules for Sister Sarah?  (Can't remember the number)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were TWO...and she was really a hooker
Click to expand...

I KNOW.  I saw it several times, and loved it every time.  Can still hear that funky music.


----------



## jon_berzerk

OldLady said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, wasn't really big on either one.  Now F Troop on the other hand.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> F Troop was like a mini-documentary on the Old West
> 
> Never figured out the relationship between Capt Parmenter and Jane though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was never very big on any of the TV western series I preferred western movies, to a degree besides I still don't watch much TV even now.  I'm probably one of the very few who truly hated the spaghetti westerns with a passion, yes that includes the Clint Eastwood ones.  Loved the old John Wayne and Jimmy Stewart ones but laugh at most of them now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even * Mules for Sister Sarah?  (Can't remember the number)
Click to expand...



two mules for sister sara 

the theme song btw is called 

" the cool mule"


----------



## OldLady

Ringel05 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, wasn't really big on either one.  Now F Troop on the other hand.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> F Troop was like a mini-documentary on the Old West
> 
> Never figured out the relationship between Capt Parmenter and Jane though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was never very big on any of the TV western series I preferred western movies, to a degree besides I still don't watch much TV even now.  I'm probably one of the very few who truly hated the spaghetti westerns with a passion, yes that includes the Clint Eastwood ones.  Loved the old John Wayne and Jimmy Stewart ones but laugh at most of them now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even * Mules for Sister Sarah?  (Can't remember the number)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two Mules for Sister Sarah, it was okay but nothing to write home about.
Click to expand...

No, but in comparison to the rest of Eastwood's spaghetti westerns, it was a BIG improvement.


----------



## OldLady

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to watch Kung Fu because it was just cool
> The Rifleman because I was a kid who grew up without a father and
> The Big Valley because Linda Evans was fucking HOT
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVED Kung Fu.
> The Rifleman kinda scared me--harsh, stoic, deadly.  You sure picked a father figure!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The relationship between Lucas and Mark was touching
> They seemed to have a real love for each other
Click to expand...

Aw, c'mon Grasshopper.


----------



## jon_berzerk

OldLady said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, wasn't really big on either one.  Now F Troop on the other hand.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F Troop was like a mini-documentary on the Old West
> 
> Never figured out the relationship between Capt Parmenter and Jane though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was never very big on any of the TV western series I preferred western movies, to a degree besides I still don't watch much TV even now.  I'm probably one of the very few who truly hated the spaghetti westerns with a passion, yes that includes the Clint Eastwood ones.  Loved the old John Wayne and Jimmy Stewart ones but laugh at most of them now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even * Mules for Sister Sarah?  (Can't remember the number)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were TWO...and she was really a hooker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I KNOW.  I saw it several times, and loved it every time.  Can still hear that funky music.
Click to expand...


i have it as one of my ring tones

the other one i have 

is  "the ecstasy of gold"


----------



## Ringel05

OldLady said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, wasn't really big on either one.  Now F Troop on the other hand.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F Troop was like a mini-documentary on the Old West
> 
> Never figured out the relationship between Capt Parmenter and Jane though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was never very big on any of the TV western series I preferred western movies, to a degree besides I still don't watch much TV even now.  I'm probably one of the very few who truly hated the spaghetti westerns with a passion, yes that includes the Clint Eastwood ones.  Loved the old John Wayne and Jimmy Stewart ones but laugh at most of them now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even * Mules for Sister Sarah?  (Can't remember the number)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two Mules for Sister Sarah, it was okay but nothing to write home about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but in comparison to the rest of Eastwood's spaghetti westerns, it was a BIG improvement.
Click to expand...

He and his movies improved considerably as he aged, in my opinion Unforgiven was a masterpiece probably the best western he ever did.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Ringel05 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> F Troop was like a mini-documentary on the Old West
> 
> Never figured out the relationship between Capt Parmenter and Jane though
> 
> 
> 
> I was never very big on any of the TV western series I preferred western movies, to a degree besides I still don't watch much TV even now.  I'm probably one of the very few who truly hated the spaghetti westerns with a passion, yes that includes the Clint Eastwood ones.  Loved the old John Wayne and Jimmy Stewart ones but laugh at most of them now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even * Mules for Sister Sarah?  (Can't remember the number)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two Mules for Sister Sarah, it was okay but nothing to write home about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but in comparison to the rest of Eastwood's spaghetti westerns, it was a BIG improvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his movies improved considerably as he aged, in my opinion Unforgiven was a masterpiece probably the best western he ever did.
Click to expand...



i love all of his westerns 

even with some of the more obvious flaws 

i suppose that is what sets them apart


----------



## rightwinger

jon_berzerk said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, wasn't really big on either one.  Now F Troop on the other hand.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> F Troop was like a mini-documentary on the Old West
> 
> Never figured out the relationship between Capt Parmenter and Jane though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was never very big on any of the TV western series I preferred western movies, to a degree besides I still don't watch much TV even now.  I'm probably one of the very few who truly hated the spaghetti westerns with a passion, yes that includes the Clint Eastwood ones.  Loved the old John Wayne and Jimmy Stewart ones but laugh at most of them now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even * Mules for Sister Sarah?  (Can't remember the number)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> two mules for sister sara
> 
> the theme song btw is called
> 
> " the cool mule"
Click to expand...


I remember going to see that at the Drive in


----------



## Ringel05

jon_berzerk said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was never very big on any of the TV western series I preferred western movies, to a degree besides I still don't watch much TV even now.  I'm probably one of the very few who truly hated the spaghetti westerns with a passion, yes that includes the Clint Eastwood ones.  Loved the old John Wayne and Jimmy Stewart ones but laugh at most of them now.
> 
> 
> 
> Even * Mules for Sister Sarah?  (Can't remember the number)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two Mules for Sister Sarah, it was okay but nothing to write home about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but in comparison to the rest of Eastwood's spaghetti westerns, it was a BIG improvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his movies improved considerably as he aged, in my opinion Unforgiven was a masterpiece probably the best western he ever did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i love all of his westerns
> 
> even with some of the more obvious flaws
> 
> i suppose that is what sets them apart
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong, I like many of the old westerns, Jimmy Stewart was always one of my favorites though there was little to nothing historically correct about any of his westerns.  Same with John Wayne though a few of his were fairly historically correct primarily in terms of clothing, weapons, etc.


----------



## rightwinger

Ringel05 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even * Mules for Sister Sarah?  (Can't remember the number)
> 
> 
> 
> Two Mules for Sister Sarah, it was okay but nothing to write home about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but in comparison to the rest of Eastwood's spaghetti westerns, it was a BIG improvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his movies improved considerably as he aged, in my opinion Unforgiven was a masterpiece probably the best western he ever did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i love all of his westerns
> 
> even with some of the more obvious flaws
> 
> i suppose that is what sets them apart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like many of the old westerns, Jimmy Stewart was always one of my favorites though there was little to nothing historically correct about any of his westerns.  Same with John Wayne though a few of his were fairly historically correct primarily in terms of clothing, weapons, etc.
Click to expand...


Jimmy Stewart always wore the same hat (it had a big sweat stain on the front) in all his westerns. He also always rode the same horse....Pie


----------



## OldLady

Ringel05 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> F Troop was like a mini-documentary on the Old West
> 
> Never figured out the relationship between Capt Parmenter and Jane though
> 
> 
> 
> I was never very big on any of the TV western series I preferred western movies, to a degree besides I still don't watch much TV even now.  I'm probably one of the very few who truly hated the spaghetti westerns with a passion, yes that includes the Clint Eastwood ones.  Loved the old John Wayne and Jimmy Stewart ones but laugh at most of them now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even * Mules for Sister Sarah?  (Can't remember the number)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two Mules for Sister Sarah, it was okay but nothing to write home about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but in comparison to the rest of Eastwood's spaghetti westerns, it was a BIG improvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his movies improved considerably as he aged, in my opinion Unforgiven was a masterpiece probably the best western he ever did.
Click to expand...

I agree.  My personal favorite was Bronco Billy, though.  It is said to be his, as well.


----------



## TNHarley

the fuck is a "western?"


----------



## OldLady

The peanut gallery heard from.


----------



## HenryBHough

Gunsmoke had better story lines - less syrup.  But the original radio Gunsmoke (William Conrad, Parley Baer, Howard McNear, Georgia Ellis) was far superior to the TV series.


Oh, the theme music was titled "Old Trail".


----------



## Ringel05

TNHarley said:


> the fuck is a "western?"


An entertainment format that is not an "eastern"........


----------



## hjmick

rightwinger said:


> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues




Gunsmoke. The old radio show was pretty good as well... Yes, it was a radio show in days of yore...


Now the question is, Chester or Festus?


----------



## hjmick

HenryBHough said:


> Gunsmoke had better story lines - less syrup.  But the original radio Gunsmoke (William Conrad, Parley Baer, Howard McNear, Georgia Ellis) was far superior to the TV series.
> 
> 
> Oh, the theme music was titled "Old Trail".




I grew up listening to this, among others. My dad had every episode on reel-to-reel. He even had a blooper reel recorded during a rehearsal. Conrad was a funny man...


----------



## NoNukes

rightwinger said:


> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues


I would say Gunsmoke. The family thing in Bonanza got a bit corny at times. Did you know that Sam Peckinpah directed some of the Gunsmoke episodes?


----------



## NoNukes

rightwinger said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, wasn't really big on either one.  Now F Troop on the other hand.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> F Troop was like a mini-documentary on the Old West
> 
> Never figured out the relationship between Capt Parmenter and Jane though
Click to expand...

The Indians were hilarious, and my mother was Indian.


----------



## hjmick

Ringel05 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, wasn't really big on either one.  Now F Troop on the other hand.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> F Troop was like a mini-documentary on the Old West
> 
> Never figured out the relationship between Capt Parmenter and Jane though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was never very big on any of the TV western series I preferred western movies, to a degree besides I still don't watch much TV even now.  I'm probably one of the very few who truly hated the spaghetti westerns with a passion, yes that includes the Clint Eastwood ones.  Loved the old John Wayne and Jimmy Stewart ones but laugh at most of them now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Man who shot Liberty Valance was a good Western
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silverado was a good western...... from an entertainment standpoint....... Young Guns was a good western from an entertainment standpoint, Tombstone...... well, you know where this is going.
Click to expand...



_Quigley Down Under _was a good western...


----------



## rightwinger

NoNukes said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues
> 
> 
> 
> I would say Gunsmoke. The family thing in Bonanza got a bit corny at times. Did you know that Sam Peckinpah directed some of the Gunsmoke episodes?
Click to expand...

I think he also did the first season of The Rifleman


----------



## Ringel05

hjmick said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, wasn't really big on either one.  Now F Troop on the other hand.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F Troop was like a mini-documentary on the Old West
> 
> Never figured out the relationship between Capt Parmenter and Jane though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was never very big on any of the TV western series I preferred western movies, to a degree besides I still don't watch much TV even now.  I'm probably one of the very few who truly hated the spaghetti westerns with a passion, yes that includes the Clint Eastwood ones.  Loved the old John Wayne and Jimmy Stewart ones but laugh at most of them now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Man who shot Liberty Valance was a good Western
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silverado was a good western...... from an entertainment standpoint....... Young Guns was a good western from an entertainment standpoint, Tombstone...... well, you know where this is going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _Quigley Down Under _was a good western...
Click to expand...

I thought it was a "down under"..........


----------



## jon_berzerk

rightwinger said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, wasn't really big on either one.  Now F Troop on the other hand.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F Troop was like a mini-documentary on the Old West
> 
> Never figured out the relationship between Capt Parmenter and Jane though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was never very big on any of the TV western series I preferred western movies, to a degree besides I still don't watch much TV even now.  I'm probably one of the very few who truly hated the spaghetti westerns with a passion, yes that includes the Clint Eastwood ones.  Loved the old John Wayne and Jimmy Stewart ones but laugh at most of them now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even * Mules for Sister Sarah?  (Can't remember the number)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> two mules for sister sara
> 
> the theme song btw is called
> 
> " the cool mule"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember going to see that at the Drive in
Click to expand...


i didnt see it for a few years after the release


----------



## jon_berzerk

Ringel05 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even * Mules for Sister Sarah?  (Can't remember the number)
> 
> 
> 
> Two Mules for Sister Sarah, it was okay but nothing to write home about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but in comparison to the rest of Eastwood's spaghetti westerns, it was a BIG improvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his movies improved considerably as he aged, in my opinion Unforgiven was a masterpiece probably the best western he ever did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i love all of his westerns
> 
> even with some of the more obvious flaws
> 
> i suppose that is what sets them apart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like many of the old westerns, Jimmy Stewart was always one of my favorites though there was little to nothing historically correct about any of his westerns.  Same with John Wayne though a few of his were fairly historically correct primarily in terms of clothing, weapons, etc.
Click to expand...



i liked jimmy stewart


----------



## jon_berzerk

Ringel05 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even * Mules for Sister Sarah?  (Can't remember the number)
> 
> 
> 
> Two Mules for Sister Sarah, it was okay but nothing to write home about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but in comparison to the rest of Eastwood's spaghetti westerns, it was a BIG improvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his movies improved considerably as he aged, in my opinion Unforgiven was a masterpiece probably the best western he ever did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i love all of his westerns
> 
> even with some of the more obvious flaws
> 
> i suppose that is what sets them apart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like many of the old westerns, Jimmy Stewart was always one of my favorites though there was little to nothing historically correct about any of his westerns.  Same with John Wayne though a few of his were fairly historically correct primarily in terms of clothing, weapons, etc.
Click to expand...


one of my all time favorite lines is from 

the good the bad and the ugly 

eastwood says "you see in this world there are 2 kinds  of people my friend those with loaded guns and those who dig - you dig"

--LOL


----------



## Ringel05

jon_berzerk said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two Mules for Sister Sarah, it was okay but nothing to write home about.
> 
> 
> 
> No, but in comparison to the rest of Eastwood's spaghetti westerns, it was a BIG improvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his movies improved considerably as he aged, in my opinion Unforgiven was a masterpiece probably the best western he ever did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i love all of his westerns
> 
> even with some of the more obvious flaws
> 
> i suppose that is what sets them apart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like many of the old westerns, Jimmy Stewart was always one of my favorites though there was little to nothing historically correct about any of his westerns.  Same with John Wayne though a few of his were fairly historically correct primarily in terms of clothing, weapons, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one of my all time favorite lines is from
> 
> the good the bad and the ugly
> 
> eastwood says "you see in this world there are 2 kinds  of people my friend those with loaded guns and those who dig - you dig"
> 
> --LOL
Click to expand...

I think I watched about ten minutes of that movie and bits and pieces when someone else was watching it and I walked through the living room like last week when my wife of all people was kinda sorta watching it.  For her I think it was more background noise as she played on her laptop, I was in my office watching something else on my computer.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Ringel05 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but in comparison to the rest of Eastwood's spaghetti westerns, it was a BIG improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> He and his movies improved considerably as he aged, in my opinion Unforgiven was a masterpiece probably the best western he ever did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i love all of his westerns
> 
> even with some of the more obvious flaws
> 
> i suppose that is what sets them apart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like many of the old westerns, Jimmy Stewart was always one of my favorites though there was little to nothing historically correct about any of his westerns.  Same with John Wayne though a few of his were fairly historically correct primarily in terms of clothing, weapons, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one of my all time favorite lines is from
> 
> the good the bad and the ugly
> 
> eastwood says "you see in this world there are 2 kinds  of people my friend those with loaded guns and those who dig - you dig"
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I watched about ten minutes of that movie and bits and pieces when someone else was watching it and I walked through the living room like last week when my wife of all people was kinda sorta watching it.  For her I think it was more background noise as she played on her laptop, I was in my office watching something else on my computer.
Click to expand...



whenever the family is together and it gets to some tv time 

we all pretty much settle for an old western 

i like some of the new ones also 

the *3:10 to Yuma* is really good 

*the salvation* is another one


----------



## hjmick

jon_berzerk said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He and his movies improved considerably as he aged, in my opinion Unforgiven was a masterpiece probably the best western he ever did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love all of his westerns
> 
> even with some of the more obvious flaws
> 
> i suppose that is what sets them apart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like many of the old westerns, Jimmy Stewart was always one of my favorites though there was little to nothing historically correct about any of his westerns.  Same with John Wayne though a few of his were fairly historically correct primarily in terms of clothing, weapons, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one of my all time favorite lines is from
> 
> the good the bad and the ugly
> 
> eastwood says "you see in this world there are 2 kinds  of people my friend those with loaded guns and those who dig - you dig"
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I watched about ten minutes of that movie and bits and pieces when someone else was watching it and I walked through the living room like last week when my wife of all people was kinda sorta watching it.  For her I think it was more background noise as she played on her laptop, I was in my office watching something else on my computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> whenever the family is together and it gets to some tv time
> 
> we all pretty much settle for an old western
> 
> i like some of the new ones also
> 
> the *3:10 to Yuma* is really good
> 
> *the salvation* is another one
Click to expand...



Check out _The Proposition._


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues



You're an idiot and a racist,

Hop Sing (Sen Yung)  was in real life exactly as the character he portrayed, a master chef.

Sen Yung authored _The Great Wok Cookbook_ in 1974.

Gunsmoke was by far the better Western, Bonanza concentrated more on family dynamics and played fast and loose with the period settings.


----------



## Uncensored2008

TheOldSchool said:


> Django Unchained was a really good Western.  It was like an entire movie made from the best scenes of Inglorious Basterds, but with cowboys and slave-owners instead of hero's and Nazi's.



It was an entertaining fiction, but a shitty Western. Django Unchained was a fantasy less connected to reality than the Harry Potter movies.


----------



## jon_berzerk

hjmick said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love all of his westerns
> 
> even with some of the more obvious flaws
> 
> i suppose that is what sets them apart
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like many of the old westerns, Jimmy Stewart was always one of my favorites though there was little to nothing historically correct about any of his westerns.  Same with John Wayne though a few of his were fairly historically correct primarily in terms of clothing, weapons, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one of my all time favorite lines is from
> 
> the good the bad and the ugly
> 
> eastwood says "you see in this world there are 2 kinds  of people my friend those with loaded guns and those who dig - you dig"
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I watched about ten minutes of that movie and bits and pieces when someone else was watching it and I walked through the living room like last week when my wife of all people was kinda sorta watching it.  For her I think it was more background noise as she played on her laptop, I was in my office watching something else on my computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> whenever the family is together and it gets to some tv time
> 
> we all pretty much settle for an old western
> 
> i like some of the new ones also
> 
> the *3:10 to Yuma* is really good
> 
> *the salvation* is another one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Check out _The Proposition._
Click to expand...


thanks i will 

i also like a cute little movie by Dwight Yoakam

south of heaven west of hell


----------



## Vandalshandle

Without a doubt. The best of the era was Wagon Train.

Bonanza was lightweight. Gunsmoke was better, but I could not quite buy in to Kitty, who played the owner of a saloon who was pretty much the marshall's girlfriend, when in the real world, she would have been the madam of a whorehouse. Doc was a good character actor, but after having removed at least 100 bullets from Matt over the years, I began to question the authenticity of the show. Matt's deputy was also a little hard to buy in to, providing comedy relief when needed, but as tough as nails when up against the bad guys. I guess that was an improvement over the days when they were putting on Roy Rogers, when the side kick was ALWAYS an incompetent clown.


----------



## yiostheoy

rightwinger said:


> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues


I used to watch all these TV Westerns.

My favorite was "Have Gun Will Travel" with Richard Boone.  Nielsen rated the show #3 during its early seasons.

Boone was an actual descendent Daniel Boone on his father's side.

His mother was Jewish from Russia so he was 50% Jewish and thus entitled to call himself Jewish since born to a 100% Jewish mother.  There is no record of his religious activity if any at all.

He was a combat naval veteran of WW2 in the Pacific as a tail gunner on a bomber.

His TV character "Paladin" (means knight of Charlemagne's court) was my role model as a kid.

Loved that show and lived for it !!

Watched all the other TV Westerns too, but not as devotedly.


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot and a racist,
> 
> Hop Sing (Sen Yung)  was in real life exactly as the character he portrayed, a master chef.
> 
> Sen Yung authored _The Great Wok Cookbook_ in 1974.
> 
> Gunsmoke was by far the better Western, Bonanza concentrated more on family dynamics and played fast and loose with the period settings.
Click to expand...


Oh Missa Hoss.....you eat too much, make Hop Sing mad, you be solly


----------



## Vandalshandle

All of this leads, of course to which was the best spy show , and the best spy spoof, during the 1960's. I vote for Mission Impossible as best spy drama (Martin Landau was great, and I had a tremendous crush on his wife, What'shername!), and Get Smart as best spoof.


----------



## yiostheoy

Vandalshandle said:


> Without a doubt. The best of the era was Wagon Train.
> 
> Bonanza was lightweight. Gunsmoke was better, but I could not quite buy in to Kitty, who played the owner of a saloon who was pretty much the marshall's girlfriend, when in the real world, she would have been the madam of a whorehouse. Doc was a good character actor, but after having removed at least 100 bullets from Matt over the years, I began to question the authenticity of the show. Matt's deputy was also a little hard to buy in to, providing comedy relief when needed, but as tough as nails when up against the bad guys. I guess that was an improvement over the days when they were putting on Roy Rogers, when the side kick was ALWAYS an incompetent clown.


I now love watching the Wagon Train re-runs on the 60's channel, particularly since all those dynamics apply to the settling of the American West including Wyoming, Colorado, Utah, Oregon, and California.  I have lived in the Rockies and California for the past 45 years except for a brief tour of duty in Virginia.

Free land in the West was a strong allure to Easterners.  The West was mostly beef cattle country, so the long cattle drives to Kansas City or hides to San Francisco was the main economic dynamo of those days.  Subsistence farming or ranching was the main economy.

The Wagon Train features showed how they got here.  It is historic.


----------



## yiostheoy

Vandalshandle said:


> All of this leads, of course to which was the best spy show , and the best spy spoof, during the 1960's. I vote for Mission Impossible as best spy drama (Martin Landau was great, and I had a tremendous crush on his wife, What'shername!), and Get Smart as best spoof.


Need a new thread.


----------



## Bush92

OldLady said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, wasn't really big on either one.  Now F Troop on the other hand.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> F Troop was like a mini-documentary on the Old West
> 
> Never figured out the relationship between Capt Parmenter and Jane though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was never very big on any of the TV western series I preferred western movies, to a degree besides I still don't watch much TV even now.  I'm probably one of the very few who truly hated the spaghetti westerns with a passion, yes that includes the Clint Eastwood ones.  Loved the old John Wayne and Jimmy Stewart ones but laugh at most of them now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even * Mules for Sister Sarah?  (Can't remember the number)
Click to expand...

2


----------



## Vandalshandle

Naw, I suspect that Gunsmoke and Bonanza are pretty much over with, so I thought I would keep it going with something similar.

I remember. Barbara Bain was married to Martin Landau:


----------



## Ringel05

jon_berzerk said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He and his movies improved considerably as he aged, in my opinion Unforgiven was a masterpiece probably the best western he ever did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love all of his westerns
> 
> even with some of the more obvious flaws
> 
> i suppose that is what sets them apart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like many of the old westerns, Jimmy Stewart was always one of my favorites though there was little to nothing historically correct about any of his westerns.  Same with John Wayne though a few of his were fairly historically correct primarily in terms of clothing, weapons, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one of my all time favorite lines is from
> 
> the good the bad and the ugly
> 
> eastwood says "you see in this world there are 2 kinds  of people my friend those with loaded guns and those who dig - you dig"
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I watched about ten minutes of that movie and bits and pieces when someone else was watching it and I walked through the living room like last week when my wife of all people was kinda sorta watching it.  For her I think it was more background noise as she played on her laptop, I was in my office watching something else on my computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> whenever the family is together and it gets to some tv time
> 
> we all pretty much settle for an old western
> 
> i like some of the new ones also
> 
> the *3:10 to Yuma* is really good
> 
> *the salvation* is another one
Click to expand...

Most of the early westerns (50s, 60s and 70s) were Hollywood's version of the dime novel.  Since I'm a historian and a living historian to boot the biggest issue for me is historical accuracy.  Granted though I definitely like many historically incorrect movies I still look for details and most movies supposedly based on historical events fall short in many areas.  Since it's Hollywood I expect it so I'm not disappointed when they "Hollywood" a story so look at it for the entertainment value, conversely I'm pleasantly surprised when they get it mostly correct.  
Nowadays I find it amusing to see a western that is supposedly late 1860s, early 1870s and everyone is running around in jeans, modern cowboy boots, modern cowboy hats, 1894 Winchesters and M1873s revolvers (Peacemakers), modern (1930s style) holsters, etc.  
Even those movies that are set in the 1880s everyone has Winchesters and Peacemakers.........  not.....


----------



## jon_berzerk

Vandalshandle said:


> All of this leads, of course to which was the best spy show , and the best spy spoof, during the 1960's. I vote for Mission Impossible as best spy drama (Martin Landau was great, and I had a tremendous crush on his wife, What'shername!), and Get Smart as best spoof.



Get Smart without question


----------



## jon_berzerk

Ringel05 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love all of his westerns
> 
> even with some of the more obvious flaws
> 
> i suppose that is what sets them apart
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like many of the old westerns, Jimmy Stewart was always one of my favorites though there was little to nothing historically correct about any of his westerns.  Same with John Wayne though a few of his were fairly historically correct primarily in terms of clothing, weapons, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one of my all time favorite lines is from
> 
> the good the bad and the ugly
> 
> eastwood says "you see in this world there are 2 kinds  of people my friend those with loaded guns and those who dig - you dig"
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I watched about ten minutes of that movie and bits and pieces when someone else was watching it and I walked through the living room like last week when my wife of all people was kinda sorta watching it.  For her I think it was more background noise as she played on her laptop, I was in my office watching something else on my computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> whenever the family is together and it gets to some tv time
> 
> we all pretty much settle for an old western
> 
> i like some of the new ones also
> 
> the *3:10 to Yuma* is really good
> 
> *the salvation* is another one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the early westerns (50s, 60s and 70s) were Hollywood's version of the dime novel.  Since I'm a historian and a living historian to boot the biggest issue for me is historical accuracy.  Granted though I definitely like many historically incorrect movies I still look for details and most movies supposedly based on historical events fall short in many areas.  Since it's Hollywood I expect it so I'm not disappointed when they "Hollywood" a story so look at it for the entertainment value, conversely I'm pleasantly surprised when they get it mostly correct.
> Nowadays I find it amusing to see a western that is supposedly late 1860s, early 1870s and everyone is running around in jeans, modern cowboy boots, modern cowboy hats, 1894 Winchesters and M1873s revolvers (Peacemakers), modern (1930s style) holsters, etc.
> Even those movies that are set in the 1880s everyone has Winchesters and Peacemakers.........  not.....
Click to expand...


yeah 

i get a kick out of the scenes with the  pistol being  a cap and ball revolver 

with the holster holding bullets 

--LOL


----------



## Vandalshandle

Ringel05 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love all of his westerns
> 
> even with some of the more obvious flaws
> 
> i suppose that is what sets them apart
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like many of the old westerns, Jimmy Stewart was always one of my favorites though there was little to nothing historically correct about any of his westerns.  Same with John Wayne though a few of his were fairly historically correct primarily in terms of clothing, weapons, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one of my all time favorite lines is from
> 
> the good the bad and the ugly
> 
> eastwood says "you see in this world there are 2 kinds  of people my friend those with loaded guns and those who dig - you dig"
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I watched about ten minutes of that movie and bits and pieces when someone else was watching it and I walked through the living room like last week when my wife of all people was kinda sorta watching it.  For her I think it was more background noise as she played on her laptop, I was in my office watching something else on my computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> whenever the family is together and it gets to some tv time
> 
> we all pretty much settle for an old western
> 
> i like some of the new ones also
> 
> the *3:10 to Yuma* is really good
> 
> *the salvation* is another one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the early westerns (50s, 60s and 70s) were Hollywood's version of the dime novel.  Since I'm a historian and a living historian to boot the biggest issue for me is historical accuracy.  Granted though I definitely like many historically incorrect movies I still look for details and most movies supposedly based on historical events fall short in many areas.  Since it's Hollywood I expect it so I'm not disappointed when they "Hollywood" a story so look at it for the entertainment value, conversely I'm pleasantly surprised when they get it mostly correct.
> Nowadays I find it amusing to see a western that is supposedly late 1860s, early 1870s and everyone is running around in jeans, modern cowboy boots, modern cowboy hats, 1894 Winchesters and M1873s revolvers (Peacemakers), modern (1930s style) holsters, etc.
> Even those movies that are set in the 1880s everyone has Winchesters and Peacemakers.........  not.....
Click to expand...


There is a scene in High Noon, where they failed to edit out a telephone pole.


----------



## rightwinger

Ringel05 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love all of his westerns
> 
> even with some of the more obvious flaws
> 
> i suppose that is what sets them apart
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like many of the old westerns, Jimmy Stewart was always one of my favorites though there was little to nothing historically correct about any of his westerns.  Same with John Wayne though a few of his were fairly historically correct primarily in terms of clothing, weapons, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one of my all time favorite lines is from
> 
> the good the bad and the ugly
> 
> eastwood says "you see in this world there are 2 kinds  of people my friend those with loaded guns and those who dig - you dig"
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I watched about ten minutes of that movie and bits and pieces when someone else was watching it and I walked through the living room like last week when my wife of all people was kinda sorta watching it.  For her I think it was more background noise as she played on her laptop, I was in my office watching something else on my computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> whenever the family is together and it gets to some tv time
> 
> we all pretty much settle for an old western
> 
> i like some of the new ones also
> 
> the *3:10 to Yuma* is really good
> 
> *the salvation* is another one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the early westerns (50s, 60s and 70s) were Hollywood's version of the dime novel.  Since I'm a historian and a living historian to boot the biggest issue for me is historical accuracy.  Granted though I definitely like many historically incorrect movies I still look for details and most movies supposedly based on historical events fall short in many areas.  Since it's Hollywood I expect it so I'm not disappointed when they "Hollywood" a story so look at it for the entertainment value, conversely I'm pleasantly surprised when they get it mostly correct.
> Nowadays I find it amusing to see a western that is supposedly late 1860s, early 1870s and everyone is running around in jeans, modern cowboy boots, modern cowboy hats, 1894 Winchesters and M1873s revolvers (Peacemakers), modern (1930s style) holsters, etc.
> Even those movies that are set in the 1880s everyone has Winchesters and Peacemakers.........  not.....
Click to expand...

Face it
Most of the "real west" was kind of boring

Hard work, isolation, disease, early death


----------



## Ringel05

Vandalshandle said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like many of the old westerns, Jimmy Stewart was always one of my favorites though there was little to nothing historically correct about any of his westerns.  Same with John Wayne though a few of his were fairly historically correct primarily in terms of clothing, weapons, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my all time favorite lines is from
> 
> the good the bad and the ugly
> 
> eastwood says "you see in this world there are 2 kinds  of people my friend those with loaded guns and those who dig - you dig"
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I watched about ten minutes of that movie and bits and pieces when someone else was watching it and I walked through the living room like last week when my wife of all people was kinda sorta watching it.  For her I think it was more background noise as she played on her laptop, I was in my office watching something else on my computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> whenever the family is together and it gets to some tv time
> 
> we all pretty much settle for an old western
> 
> i like some of the new ones also
> 
> the *3:10 to Yuma* is really good
> 
> *the salvation* is another one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the early westerns (50s, 60s and 70s) were Hollywood's version of the dime novel.  Since I'm a historian and a living historian to boot the biggest issue for me is historical accuracy.  Granted though I definitely like many historically incorrect movies I still look for details and most movies supposedly based on historical events fall short in many areas.  Since it's Hollywood I expect it so I'm not disappointed when they "Hollywood" a story so look at it for the entertainment value, conversely I'm pleasantly surprised when they get it mostly correct.
> Nowadays I find it amusing to see a western that is supposedly late 1860s, early 1870s and everyone is running around in jeans, modern cowboy boots, modern cowboy hats, 1894 Winchesters and M1873s revolvers (Peacemakers), modern (1930s style) holsters, etc.
> Even those movies that are set in the 1880s everyone has Winchesters and Peacemakers.........  not.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a scene in High Noon, where they failed to edit out a telephone pole.
Click to expand...

Pretend it's a telegraph pole........


----------



## jon_berzerk

Vandalshandle said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like many of the old westerns, Jimmy Stewart was always one of my favorites though there was little to nothing historically correct about any of his westerns.  Same with John Wayne though a few of his were fairly historically correct primarily in terms of clothing, weapons, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my all time favorite lines is from
> 
> the good the bad and the ugly
> 
> eastwood says "you see in this world there are 2 kinds  of people my friend those with loaded guns and those who dig - you dig"
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I watched about ten minutes of that movie and bits and pieces when someone else was watching it and I walked through the living room like last week when my wife of all people was kinda sorta watching it.  For her I think it was more background noise as she played on her laptop, I was in my office watching something else on my computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> whenever the family is together and it gets to some tv time
> 
> we all pretty much settle for an old western
> 
> i like some of the new ones also
> 
> the *3:10 to Yuma* is really good
> 
> *the salvation* is another one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the early westerns (50s, 60s and 70s) were Hollywood's version of the dime novel.  Since I'm a historian and a living historian to boot the biggest issue for me is historical accuracy.  Granted though I definitely like many historically incorrect movies I still look for details and most movies supposedly based on historical events fall short in many areas.  Since it's Hollywood I expect it so I'm not disappointed when they "Hollywood" a story so look at it for the entertainment value, conversely I'm pleasantly surprised when they get it mostly correct.
> Nowadays I find it amusing to see a western that is supposedly late 1860s, early 1870s and everyone is running around in jeans, modern cowboy boots, modern cowboy hats, 1894 Winchesters and M1873s revolvers (Peacemakers), modern (1930s style) holsters, etc.
> Even those movies that are set in the 1880s everyone has Winchesters and Peacemakers.........  not.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a scene in High Noon, where they failed to edit out a telephone pole.
Click to expand...



yeah there is a radio tower in dances with wolves also 

--LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk

rightwinger said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like many of the old westerns, Jimmy Stewart was always one of my favorites though there was little to nothing historically correct about any of his westerns.  Same with John Wayne though a few of his were fairly historically correct primarily in terms of clothing, weapons, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my all time favorite lines is from
> 
> the good the bad and the ugly
> 
> eastwood says "you see in this world there are 2 kinds  of people my friend those with loaded guns and those who dig - you dig"
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I watched about ten minutes of that movie and bits and pieces when someone else was watching it and I walked through the living room like last week when my wife of all people was kinda sorta watching it.  For her I think it was more background noise as she played on her laptop, I was in my office watching something else on my computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> whenever the family is together and it gets to some tv time
> 
> we all pretty much settle for an old western
> 
> i like some of the new ones also
> 
> the *3:10 to Yuma* is really good
> 
> *the salvation* is another one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the early westerns (50s, 60s and 70s) were Hollywood's version of the dime novel.  Since I'm a historian and a living historian to boot the biggest issue for me is historical accuracy.  Granted though I definitely like many historically incorrect movies I still look for details and most movies supposedly based on historical events fall short in many areas.  Since it's Hollywood I expect it so I'm not disappointed when they "Hollywood" a story so look at it for the entertainment value, conversely I'm pleasantly surprised when they get it mostly correct.
> Nowadays I find it amusing to see a western that is supposedly late 1860s, early 1870s and everyone is running around in jeans, modern cowboy boots, modern cowboy hats, 1894 Winchesters and M1873s revolvers (Peacemakers), modern (1930s style) holsters, etc.
> Even those movies that are set in the 1880s everyone has Winchesters and Peacemakers.........  not.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Face it
> Most of the "real west" was kind of boring
> 
> Hard work, isolation, disease, early death
Click to expand...



and stinky too


----------



## Ringel05

jon_berzerk said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> one of my all time favorite lines is from
> 
> the good the bad and the ugly
> 
> eastwood says "you see in this world there are 2 kinds  of people my friend those with loaded guns and those who dig - you dig"
> 
> --LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I think I watched about ten minutes of that movie and bits and pieces when someone else was watching it and I walked through the living room like last week when my wife of all people was kinda sorta watching it.  For her I think it was more background noise as she played on her laptop, I was in my office watching something else on my computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> whenever the family is together and it gets to some tv time
> 
> we all pretty much settle for an old western
> 
> i like some of the new ones also
> 
> the *3:10 to Yuma* is really good
> 
> *the salvation* is another one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the early westerns (50s, 60s and 70s) were Hollywood's version of the dime novel.  Since I'm a historian and a living historian to boot the biggest issue for me is historical accuracy.  Granted though I definitely like many historically incorrect movies I still look for details and most movies supposedly based on historical events fall short in many areas.  Since it's Hollywood I expect it so I'm not disappointed when they "Hollywood" a story so look at it for the entertainment value, conversely I'm pleasantly surprised when they get it mostly correct.
> Nowadays I find it amusing to see a western that is supposedly late 1860s, early 1870s and everyone is running around in jeans, modern cowboy boots, modern cowboy hats, 1894 Winchesters and M1873s revolvers (Peacemakers), modern (1930s style) holsters, etc.
> Even those movies that are set in the 1880s everyone has Winchesters and Peacemakers.........  not.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a scene in High Noon, where they failed to edit out a telephone pole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah there is a radio tower in dances with wolves also
> 
> --LOL
Click to expand...

Indian smoke tower.......


----------



## Vandalshandle

The cowboy era only lasted from about 1865 to 1890, and even that was a stretch, since most of the work that was going on was to drive the cattle to the rail heads, and that got shorter every year. Barbed wire, of course, finished the whole era off. Still, there were some mining towns that were pretty damned rough. I live not far from Tombstone, and the warfare between the cattle people (mostly rustling cattle from Mexico) and the miners, was very real. There are very few people buried in boot Hill who died from natural causes.


----------



## Ringel05

Vandalshandle said:


> The cowboy era only lasted from about 1865 to 1890, and even that was a stretch, since most of the work that was going on was to drive the cattle to the rail heads, and that got shorter every year. Barbed wire, of course, finished the whole era off. Still, there were some mining towns that were pretty damned rough. I live not far from Tombstone, and the warfare between the cattle people (mostly rustling cattle from Mexico) and the miners, was very real. There are very few people buried in boot Hill who died from natural causes.


Historians list the official dates from 1868 to 1888 and most people out west weren't cow boys (the original derogatory reference), miners and settlers made up the majority of people who moved westward. The Earps were not necessarily the heroes they have been made out to be nor the Cowboys the complete villains they are portrayed as.  It's pretty much the same with the Lincoln County War (Billy the Kid).


----------



## Vandalshandle

Another trivia  piece from High Noon. Gary Cooper was suffering from a stomach ulcer when that film was made, and about ever other scene they had to redo because he could not stop from letting out a loud "burp" when delivering his lines.

Speaking of which, John Wayne had one hellofatime filming Rio Bravo, because they had removed one of his lungs from cancer, and he had a lot of action shots. They were all very short in duration, because they were feeding him oxygen between every take.


----------



## rightwinger

Vandalshandle said:


> The cowboy era only lasted from about 1865 to 1890, and even that was a stretch, since most of the work that was going on was to drive the cattle to the rail heads, and that got shorter every year. Barbed wire, of course, finished the whole era off. Still, there were some mining towns that were pretty damned rough. I live not far from Tombstone, and the warfare between the cattle people (mostly rustling cattle from Mexico) and the miners, was very real. There are very few people buried in boot Hill who died from natural causes.


Spent a lot of time in the Ft Huachuca area. 
A lot of history...some even ancient


----------



## Ringel05

rightwinger said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cowboy era only lasted from about 1865 to 1890, and even that was a stretch, since most of the work that was going on was to drive the cattle to the rail heads, and that got shorter every year. Barbed wire, of course, finished the whole era off. Still, there were some mining towns that were pretty damned rough. I live not far from Tombstone, and the warfare between the cattle people (mostly rustling cattle from Mexico) and the miners, was very real. There are very few people buried in boot Hill who died from natural causes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spent a lot of time in the Ft Huachuca area.
> A lot of history...some even ancient
Click to expand...

You were just down the road from Tombstone, we're a little over 4 hours east.  Lincoln NM is just under 3 hours north, been there a few times, it's close to Fort Stanton where we currently do living histories.  There's old abandoned forts all over New Mexico some of which might have an adobe wall or two still remaining.


----------



## Yarddog

rightwinger said:


> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues




Yeah the whole HOP Sing routine was pretty bad


----------



## Yarddog

rightwinger said:


> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues





I liked the KUNG FU series with Carradine as a western as well,  though it would have been cool if they used Bruce Lee instead.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Yarddog said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the KUNG FU series with Carradine as a western as well,  though it would have been cool if they used Bruce Lee instead.
Click to expand...

it was his idea originally.....from a Bruce Lee interview....
*
In her memoirs, Bruce Lee's widow, Linda Lee Cadwell, asserts that Lee created the concept for the series, which was then stolen by Warner Bros. There is circumstantial evidence for this in a December 8, 1971 television interview that Bruce Lee gave on The Pierre Berton Show. In the interview, Lee stated that he had developed a concept for a television series called The Warrior, meant to star himself, about a martial artist in the American Old West (the same concept as Kung Fu, which aired the following year), but that he was having trouble pitching it to Warner Brothers and Paramount.

In the interview, Pierre Berton comments, "There's a pretty good chance that you'll get a TV series in the States called 'The Warrior', in it, where you use what, the Martial Arts in Western setting?"

Lee responds, "That was the original idea, ...both of them [Warner and Paramount], I think, they want me to be in a modernized type of a thing, and they think that the Western type of thing is out. Whereas I want to do the Western. Because, you see, how else can you justify all of the punching and kicking and violence, except in the period of the West?"

Later in the interview, Berton asks Lee about "the problems that you face as a Chinese hero in an American series. Have people come up in the industry and said 'well, we don't know how the audience are going to take a non-American'?"

Lee responds "Well, such question has been raised, in fact, it is being discussed. That is why The Warrior is probably not going to be on." Lee adds, "They think that business-wise it is a risk. I don't blame them. If the situation were reversed, and an American star were to come to Hong Kong, and I was the man with the money, I would have my own concerns as to whether the acceptance would be there."

Whether or not Kung Fu was based on a concept by Lee, he was undoubtedly considered for the starring role. Herbie Pilato, in his 1993 book The Kung Fu Book of Caine: The Complete Guide to TV's First Mystical Eastern Western (pages 32–33), commented on the casting decision:

Before the filming of the Kung Fu TV movie began, there was some discussion as to whether or not an Asian actor should play Kwai Chang Caine. Bruce Lee was considered for the role. In 1971, Bruce Lee wasn't the cult film hero he later became for his roles in The Big Boss (1971), Fist of Fury (1972), Way of the Dragon (1972) and Enter the Dragon (1973). At that point he was best known as Kato on TV's Green Hornet (1966–1967) (Kung Fu guest actor Robert Ito reports that Lee hated the role of Kato because he "thought it was so subservient"). "In my eyes and in the eyes of Jerry Thorpe," says Harvey Frand, "David Carradine was always our first choice to play Caine. But there was some disagreement because the network was interested in a more muscular actor and the studio was interested in getting Bruce Lee." Frand says Lee wouldn't have really been appropriate for the series—despite the fact that he went on to considerable success in the martial arts film world. The Kung Fu show needed a serene person, and Carradine was more appropriate for the role. Ed Spielman agrees: "I liked David in the part. One of Japan's foremost Karate champions used to say that the only qualification that was needed to be trained in the martial arts was that you had to know how to dance. And on top of being an accomplished athlete and actor, David could dance." Nonetheless, grumbling from the Asian community would have made sense, given the fact that major roles for Asian actors were almost nonexistent. James Hong, an actor on the show and ex-president of the Association of Asian/Pacific American Artists (AAPAA) says that at the time Asian actors felt that "if they were going to do a so-called Asian hero on Kung Fu, then why don't they hire an Asian actor to play the lead? But then the show went on, we realized that it was a great source of employment for the Asian acting community." In fact, Hong says, Carradine had a good relationship with the Asian community.*


----------



## rightwinger

Harry Dresden said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the KUNG FU series with Carradine as a western as well,  though it would have been cool if they used Bruce Lee instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was his idea originally.....from a Bruce Lee interview....
> *
> In her memoirs, Bruce Lee's widow, Linda Lee Cadwell, asserts that Lee created the concept for the series, which was then stolen by Warner Bros. There is circumstantial evidence for this in a December 8, 1971 television interview that Bruce Lee gave on The Pierre Berton Show. In the interview, Lee stated that he had developed a concept for a television series called The Warrior, meant to star himself, about a martial artist in the American Old West (the same concept as Kung Fu, which aired the following year), but that he was having trouble pitching it to Warner Brothers and Paramount.
> 
> In the interview, Pierre Berton comments, "There's a pretty good chance that you'll get a TV series in the States called 'The Warrior', in it, where you use what, the Martial Arts in Western setting?"
> 
> Lee responds, "That was the original idea, ...both of them [Warner and Paramount], I think, they want me to be in a modernized type of a thing, and they think that the Western type of thing is out. Whereas I want to do the Western. Because, you see, how else can you justify all of the punching and kicking and violence, except in the period of the West?"
> 
> Later in the interview, Berton asks Lee about "the problems that you face as a Chinese hero in an American series. Have people come up in the industry and said 'well, we don't know how the audience are going to take a non-American'?"
> 
> Lee responds "Well, such question has been raised, in fact, it is being discussed. That is why The Warrior is probably not going to be on." Lee adds, "They think that business-wise it is a risk. I don't blame them. If the situation were reversed, and an American star were to come to Hong Kong, and I was the man with the money, I would have my own concerns as to whether the acceptance would be there."
> 
> Whether or not Kung Fu was based on a concept by Lee, he was undoubtedly considered for the starring role. Herbie Pilato, in his 1993 book The Kung Fu Book of Caine: The Complete Guide to TV's First Mystical Eastern Western (pages 32–33), commented on the casting decision:
> 
> Before the filming of the Kung Fu TV movie began, there was some discussion as to whether or not an Asian actor should play Kwai Chang Caine. Bruce Lee was considered for the role. In 1971, Bruce Lee wasn't the cult film hero he later became for his roles in The Big Boss (1971), Fist of Fury (1972), Way of the Dragon (1972) and Enter the Dragon (1973). At that point he was best known as Kato on TV's Green Hornet (1966–1967) (Kung Fu guest actor Robert Ito reports that Lee hated the role of Kato because he "thought it was so subservient"). "In my eyes and in the eyes of Jerry Thorpe," says Harvey Frand, "David Carradine was always our first choice to play Caine. But there was some disagreement because the network was interested in a more muscular actor and the studio was interested in getting Bruce Lee." Frand says Lee wouldn't have really been appropriate for the series—despite the fact that he went on to considerable success in the martial arts film world. The Kung Fu show needed a serene person, and Carradine was more appropriate for the role. Ed Spielman agrees: "I liked David in the part. One of Japan's foremost Karate champions used to say that the only qualification that was needed to be trained in the martial arts was that you had to know how to dance. And on top of being an accomplished athlete and actor, David could dance." Nonetheless, grumbling from the Asian community would have made sense, given the fact that major roles for Asian actors were almost nonexistent. James Hong, an actor on the show and ex-president of the Association of Asian/Pacific American Artists (AAPAA) says that at the time Asian actors felt that "if they were going to do a so-called Asian hero on Kung Fu, then why don't they hire an Asian actor to play the lead? But then the show went on, we realized that it was a great source of employment for the Asian acting community." In fact, Hong says, Carradine had a good relationship with the Asian community.*
Click to expand...


Bonanza should have hired Bruce Lee to play Hop Sing

He would have kicked Hoss' ass every time he went for seconds


----------



## Yarddog

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the KUNG FU series with Carradine as a western as well,  though it would have been cool if they used Bruce Lee instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was his idea originally.....from a Bruce Lee interview....
> *
> In her memoirs, Bruce Lee's widow, Linda Lee Cadwell, asserts that Lee created the concept for the series, which was then stolen by Warner Bros. There is circumstantial evidence for this in a December 8, 1971 television interview that Bruce Lee gave on The Pierre Berton Show. In the interview, Lee stated that he had developed a concept for a television series called The Warrior, meant to star himself, about a martial artist in the American Old West (the same concept as Kung Fu, which aired the following year), but that he was having trouble pitching it to Warner Brothers and Paramount.
> 
> In the interview, Pierre Berton comments, "There's a pretty good chance that you'll get a TV series in the States called 'The Warrior', in it, where you use what, the Martial Arts in Western setting?"
> 
> Lee responds, "That was the original idea, ...both of them [Warner and Paramount], I think, they want me to be in a modernized type of a thing, and they think that the Western type of thing is out. Whereas I want to do the Western. Because, you see, how else can you justify all of the punching and kicking and violence, except in the period of the West?"
> 
> Later in the interview, Berton asks Lee about "the problems that you face as a Chinese hero in an American series. Have people come up in the industry and said 'well, we don't know how the audience are going to take a non-American'?"
> 
> Lee responds "Well, such question has been raised, in fact, it is being discussed. That is why The Warrior is probably not going to be on." Lee adds, "They think that business-wise it is a risk. I don't blame them. If the situation were reversed, and an American star were to come to Hong Kong, and I was the man with the money, I would have my own concerns as to whether the acceptance would be there."
> 
> Whether or not Kung Fu was based on a concept by Lee, he was undoubtedly considered for the starring role. Herbie Pilato, in his 1993 book The Kung Fu Book of Caine: The Complete Guide to TV's First Mystical Eastern Western (pages 32–33), commented on the casting decision:
> 
> Before the filming of the Kung Fu TV movie began, there was some discussion as to whether or not an Asian actor should play Kwai Chang Caine. Bruce Lee was considered for the role. In 1971, Bruce Lee wasn't the cult film hero he later became for his roles in The Big Boss (1971), Fist of Fury (1972), Way of the Dragon (1972) and Enter the Dragon (1973). At that point he was best known as Kato on TV's Green Hornet (1966–1967) (Kung Fu guest actor Robert Ito reports that Lee hated the role of Kato because he "thought it was so subservient"). "In my eyes and in the eyes of Jerry Thorpe," says Harvey Frand, "David Carradine was always our first choice to play Caine. But there was some disagreement because the network was interested in a more muscular actor and the studio was interested in getting Bruce Lee." Frand says Lee wouldn't have really been appropriate for the series—despite the fact that he went on to considerable success in the martial arts film world. The Kung Fu show needed a serene person, and Carradine was more appropriate for the role. Ed Spielman agrees: "I liked David in the part. One of Japan's foremost Karate champions used to say that the only qualification that was needed to be trained in the martial arts was that you had to know how to dance. And on top of being an accomplished athlete and actor, David could dance." Nonetheless, grumbling from the Asian community would have made sense, given the fact that major roles for Asian actors were almost nonexistent. James Hong, an actor on the show and ex-president of the Association of Asian/Pacific American Artists (AAPAA) says that at the time Asian actors felt that "if they were going to do a so-called Asian hero on Kung Fu, then why don't they hire an Asian actor to play the lead? But then the show went on, we realized that it was a great source of employment for the Asian acting community." In fact, Hong says, Carradine had a good relationship with the Asian community.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bonanza should have hired Bruce Lee to play Hop Sing
> 
> He would have kicked Hoss' ass every time he went for seconds
Click to expand...



haha Now I would have loved that


----------



## Daniel James

Bush92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love Bonanza but watching it now it seems the writing and acting was kind of corny. Can you get any more racist than Hop Sing?
> 
> Gunsmoke has held up well. Good acting and good screenwriting. They also covered more socially relevant issues
> 
> 
> 
> Festus was worth watching Gunsmoke.
Click to expand...


As was hoss in Bonanza


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> [
> Most of the early westerns (50s, 60s and 70s) were Hollywood's version of the dime novel.  Since I'm a historian and a living historian to boot the biggest issue for me is historical accuracy.  Granted though I definitely like many historically incorrect movies I still look for details and most movies supposedly based on historical events fall short in many areas.  Since it's Hollywood I expect it so I'm not disappointed when they "Hollywood" a story so look at it for the entertainment value, conversely I'm pleasantly surprised when they get it mostly correct.
> Nowadays I find it amusing to see a western that is supposedly late 1860s, early 1870s and everyone is running around in jeans, modern cowboy boots, modern cowboy hats, 1894 Winchesters and M1873s revolvers (Peacemakers), modern (1930s style) holsters, etc.
> Even those movies that are set in the 1880s everyone has Winchesters and Peacemakers.........  not.....



Mostly good points.

Levi Strauss patented the denim Blue Jean Trousers in 1854, so there is no historical problem with jeans, provided they are button fly. Good point on the guns. Most of the pre-1890 firearms were black powder and rim fire (.44-40) if they had a cartridge at all. What bugs me is when I see western where a person has a revolver with a crank on it, then loads the revolver with cartridges.





That crank is there to load the revolver, pour powder in, put a ball on, and crank it into the cylinder.  You cannot use cartridges in a revolver like the one above. (1861 Colt Army - .44)


----------



## OldLady

I liked I Spy.
The funniest Get Smart was the movie done years after the show was off the air.  The scene where he tries to pick up 99 and carry her during an action scene made me laugh so hard I cried.  Still makes me smile to remember it.


----------



## rightwinger

OldLady said:


> I liked I Spy.
> The funniest Get Smart was the movie done years after the show was off the air.  The scene where he tries to pick up 99 and carry her during an action scene made me laugh so hard I cried.  Still makes me smile to remember it.



I Spy was good in its day...very witty and didn't take itself too seriously

I love where they would go into a "Judo chop" when they were fighting
It was very big in the 60s


----------



## Eloy

A western that never got the support from the network it deserved was *The Loner* well written by Rod Serling with music by Jerry Goldsmith. It played for only one season on CBS 1965-1966 but none of the sponsors picked it up. Commercial television, what can you say ... could bring us great art but the sponsors had the last word.


----------



## rightwinger

Eloy said:


> A western that never got the support from the network it deserved was *The Loner* well written by Rod Serling with music by Jerry Goldsmith. It played for only one season on CBS 1965-1966 but none of the sponsors picked it up. Commercial television, what can you say ... could bring us great art but the sponsors had the last word.



For the life of me....I don't remember that one

Remember "The Guns of Will Sonnet" with Walter Brennan?


----------



## Eloy

rightwinger said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A western that never got the support from the network it deserved was *The Loner* well written by Rod Serling with music by Jerry Goldsmith. It played for only one season on CBS 1965-1966 but none of the sponsors picked it up. Commercial television, what can you say ... could bring us great art but the sponsors had the last word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the life of me....I don't remember that one
> 
> Remember "The Guns of Will Sonnet" with Walter Brennan?
Click to expand...

We did not get "The Guns of Will Sonnet" where I lived. In the USA *The Loner* was broadcast on Saturday nights.


----------

